# [SOLVED] Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64



## romeovf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I had to change to Windows XP x64 but now, it seems that my Scanner (EPSON Perfection 610) is incompatible with the OS. I looked everywhere, even in the EPSON website and there's no indication of a driver for Win XP x64 for my epson.

Even so, is there a way to install a "generic" scanner driver for it? I really need to get this scanner to work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Unfortunately I havent found a driver past xp windows 32bit for this scanner.

Go here for Vuescan:
http://www.hamrick.com/

Note: There is a trial for it but it does cost 39.95.


----------



## romeovf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

Thanks for the link. Correct me if I'm wrong but VueScan is a driver + tool, or is it just the tool?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

its driver + software also as from what I gathered from what I read about it.


----------



## romeovf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

Great, I'll try it and we'll see if my wife doesn't kill me... this year


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

well from what people have said about the program its worth it if your using 64bit windows as to I couldnt find any drivers for it that would work.


----------



## romeovf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

Hi again

Last night I made it work. Before using the VueScan, I was wondering if I could use a Win XP 32 Virtual Machine that I have in VirtualBox to use the scanner. Here's what I did:

1. With the VM off, I went to its configuration dialog.

2. Under the "USB" section, I added a filter for the device (the device is "listed" in the host, even if it's not properly installed).

3. VirtualBox made some installing and then I restarted the host (physical) machine.

4. Started the VM and it detected the new hardware, which I installed using the regular drivers I always used.

I tested it and works perfectly even when in the host the scanner is not installed; I think my *** is safe for now


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install EPSON Perfection 610 Scanner in Win XP x64*

ok glad you got it sorted, didnt think of virutal mode to run it from.

You can mark thread solved under "thread tools" near top of this page, ty.


----------



## romeovf (Aug 17, 2009)

Okey dokey. Thanks for your attention and response


----------

